# New, questions.....



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2010)

Howdy y'all. I'm new, I just got a 2000 Jayco Eagle 5th wheel. It has some water damage on the front left-hand side. The damage is luckily not leaking inside only in the outer walls. A piece of fiberglass fell off in that area due to the wood getting wet. After getting some estimates that blew my mind:shocked: my father and I decided to tackle it alone. Yesterday we disassembled the front area near the hitch where it was a little loose as well, there was just a little bad wood there too. Anyway, we re-framed everything that needs to be re-framed and now the issue is -

1. how to remove the top part of the siding/fiberglass along the side of the camper.... most of the siding was held on by screws along the seams but on the top where the siding and roof meets, there is no screws I can find only a small gutter and nothing I can see holding it on. So how do I get this area apart?

2. Where to get replacement fiberglass or whatever that siding is made out of for a reasonable price. Any idea what that reasonable price will be?

3. What type of glue adhesive to I use to reattach the siding

4. what about a good sealant to put along the seams once I reinstall everything.

Thanks for all your help in advance!

Jeremy


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2010)

anyone????????


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

look along the gutter and see if it has an insert covering the scews, only suggestion i have without some pictures.

liquid nails would work as well as any adhesive, as far as parts go, check a local camper/rv dealer.

a good white roofing sealer will work, most folks recomend Eternabond tape to seal most any thing, it's good but kinda expensive.

welcome to the forum, hope that was some help anyhow.:10220:


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

pictures would help to make it clearer.


----------

